# FAIREY BARRACUDA



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for this unknown British WW.II torpedo bomber.

Regards

Ron

Fairey Barracuda


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2007)

Again many Thanks Ron


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! Great Stuff!


----------

